
Ethereum Proof of Stake FAQs - RexetBlell
https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/Proof-of-Stake-FAQs
======
sputknick
A question I had when I started learning about PoS that isn't addressed here
is "how much interest can I earn per year". The answer is it depends on how
many people stake, and the numbers aren't finalized yet, but estimates are
that you should be able to earn 2-6%. We won't know for sure until it's live
and being used.

~~~
newtoeth
This is a good resource to learn about the economics of Ethereum Proof of
Stake (aka Serenity). [https://docs.ethhub.io/ethereum-roadmap/serenity-
phases/eth-...](https://docs.ethhub.io/ethereum-roadmap/serenity-
phases/eth-2.0-economics)

------
seanalltogether
I still have trouble getting my head around proof of stake. I feel like it's
akin walking into a bank to get a loan, and when they ask you for collateral,
you give them the contract for the last loan they approved, and its just a
room full of people doing this over and over.

Isn't having something like collateral or work that is external to the system
a key part of keeping value in check?

~~~
Donzo
The collateral is your stake, in this case ethers.

If you engage in provably Byzantine actions, your stake can be slashed,
burned, or otherwise sacrificed or redistributed.

There are Byzantine actions that one can take that are unprovable at this time
AFAIK (IE: exploiting the data availability problem).

------
ETHmoonmission
What hard- and software do I need to be able to stake? In non-technical words
preferably :).

~~~
Sargos
Any computer or laptop can stake. Your computer will need to be online 24/7 to
stake.

You will need to download an Ethereum 2.0 wallet when it releases and start
staking through the UI. 6 or so of these are being built and you can check it
Prysmatic Labs to see the progress on theirs.

~~~
lostmsu
Isn't the chain too large/heavy on I/O for an average laptop?

~~~
Sargos
You will only make a few blocks a day depending on how much you stake. It's
not too intensive from what I've seen. I think it will work fine even on a
slow HDD.

One important thing to note is that the proof of stake Ethereum chain is a
different chain than the proof of work Ethereum chain. You won't need the
legacy PoW chain to stake.

With PoS you only need data from the last checkpoint to stake. This is only a
subset of the entire chain. You also only need the data for the shards you are
a validator for which further reduces the data required. The goal is to allow
anyone to stake if they want to regardless of hardware in order to increase
decentralization.

~~~
lostmsu
You still have to validate all the blocks made at the same time by others,
don't you? And that's gonna be hard on IO.

~~~
Sargos
You would only be validating blocks in your committee. Not the whole network.

